# LM35 con amplificador operacional



## lucasmartin (Jun 14, 2009)

hola... necesito amplificar una señal proveniente de un LM35 de modo que a la salida del circuito se midan 5v cuando existe una temperatura ambiente de 40°c. y de este circuito tengo que comparar la tension de salida con cuatro niveles de tension que representen 10°c, 20°c, 30°c y 40°c, queria saber como hacerlo? ya que se que tengo que hacerlo con un amplificador operacional.


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 15, 2009)

para amplificarla puedes usar la configuración de amplificador no inversor, 40°C en el LM35 serian 400mV, la fórmula y diagrama la puedes encontrar en wikipedia 

(http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional#No_inversor)

La verdad no me queda claro a que te refieres con lo de los niveles, ¿el problema es como obtener los niveles? (100mV, 200mV 300mV y 400mV?) o bien, para compararlos, ahi esta la configuración de comparador del mismo amplificador operacional


----------



## Ferny (Jun 15, 2009)

Pues sabiendo que el LM35 da 10mV por grado, a 40ºC tendrás 400mV, luego necesitas poner un amplificador operacional configurado como amplificador no inversor, con ganancia 12,5 para tener 5V a 40ºC (puedes usar como valores de resistencias para el comparador R1=15k y R2=1k3, lo que te da una ganancia de 12.538, o sea bastante próxima a lo que necesitas). Con el LM35 he usado el amplificador LM358 sin problemas, aunque hay muchos que puedes usar, de todas formas recuerda alimentarlo a algo más de 5V para que no sature su salida (el LM358 lo he alimentado hasta con 16V sin problemas).







Después usa varios comparadores de voltaje para tener los indicadores de niveles que buscas... En la figura, la fuente DC debería ser de 5V estables (los puedes sacar de un 7805), y todas las resistencias iguales (yo las pondría de entre 2k y 5k1)






Un saludo


----------



## lucasmartin (Jun 15, 2009)

no, yo a la salida del amplificador debo poner un led que indique a que temperatura se encuantra.. a eso me refiero... saludoss! gracias!


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 15, 2009)

un led que encienda cuando la temperatura sea mayor a 40°C? o un led para cada 10 grados?


----------



## lucasmartin (Jun 15, 2009)

un led para cada diez grados.. cuando supere esa temperatura que se prenda..


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 15, 2009)

una solución podría ser poner un amplificador por led, serian 4, ajusta la ganancia de cada uno para que encienda su respectivo led cada 10 grados, unos potenciometros te pueden ayudar a fijar con mas precisión la ganancia

otra puede ser un solo amplificador, fijas la ganancia para que cada 10 grados, sean 200mV, y conectas la salida a un tl489 y tendrias 5 leds que encienden de uno en uno cada 10 grados


----------

